# Devon Rex poo's outside litter tray whenever not happy...



## andyman2 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi, I've been searching the internet and the forums for some answers here but have come across none and am now finally at my wits end.

We have two Devon Rex's which we re-homed about 3 years ago. We believe they are brothers and are approx 9 years old. One is playful, happy, wary of new people but overall contented. The other one is wired, inquisitive, fearful of nothing and like an evil genius. This one has a problem....

Since we've had them, evil genius has continually poo'd outside the litter tray. Not all the time, but 50% of the time. Generally always next to it mind, or on a bath mat, so consistent other locations, but just not in the litter tray. If you stand over him (if you catch him wandering next to the litter tray) he'll do his business in it, but otherwise will meow next to it and deposit by its side.

He can be loud at night and will meow outside our bedroom door occasionally and generally as soon as its light so he does like attention, so wondered if this was a way of getting it. I've tried more litter trays, different litter trays, we already clean them out as soon as something arrives in case they're fussy about cleanliness but nothing changes.

Thinking about it, I've tried a whole host of stuff, which would clog this post, but wondered if anyone had any ideas if this is possible to stop? We have a young daughter (7 months, though this poo'ing started way before she arrived and he doesn't seem bothered by her) and the hygiene of it all is getting me down as he can often trample through his business.

Any help or ideas about what I can try would be most appreciated! I should add that his poo's are not the firmest in the world, and even with the vet's help we've never got to the bottom of it (no pun intended).

Thanks.


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

sure you have, but have you tried different litters in the tray? some may be softer to stand on
thats all i can think of - hopefully you'll get a better answer!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

How many trays do you have?


----------



## andyman2 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi, I've tried different litters but same thing. Tried some of the corn (I think) which is much smaller litter) but no change.

We have 1 to 2 trays. When we had 2 they both use the same one (apparently in their prior life they've always used one tray). We've had 2 trays next to each other and split apart but still the same thing happens.... right next to the litter tray..


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

If its a coverd one you could try taking the cover off or get a coverd one if it is'nt, some cats like privacy but some dont care


----------



## andyman2 (Jul 19, 2011)

Dally Banjo said:


> If its a coverd one you could try taking the cover off or get a coverd one if it is'nt, some cats like privacy but some dont care


Thanks, I'll give this a try, nothing to lose!


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

andyman2 said:


> Any help or ideas about what I can try would be most appreciated! I should add that his poo's are not the firmest in the world, and even with the vet's help we've never got to the bottom of it (no pun intended).
> 
> Thanks.


Andy I think the answer lies here! Medical problems are most often behind cases of inappropriate elimination where the cat associates pain/discomfort with the litter tray and urinates or in your case defecates elsewhere. _Sounds_ as if he has some form of inflammatory bowel which can cause a lot of intesinal tenderness etc

What has the vet suggested so far in his treatment? What are you currently feeding him? It's very possible he's having a reaction to some ingredient/s in the food. Changing to a different food could very well help to firm things up.

Also for medical reasons prolonged untreated symptoms like this can lead to a worsening of the condition/inflammatory involvement of adjacent organs.


----------

